# Sw Virginia Mini-rally



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone else want to join us this weekend, October 20th at Claytor Lake State Park in Southwest Virginia. As of this morning there are still 12 water/electric sites available.

If so, make your reservation at:

http://ra2.reserveamerica.com/va/Claytor_L...&parkId=168

If you plan on joining us I plan to be at the park early on Friday and reserve sites so that we can assure they are together. I will need you to e-mail me or PM the name your reservation is under so that I can choose the sites and get our names on them.

Look forward to a fun weekend.

So far we have:

jidunl
roanokecampers
wingnut


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

We are really excited! I hope more can join us.

Roanoke Campers


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

we are looking forward to this as well. this is one of our favorite places to camp as well.


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

Wish I COULD join you, but alas, I must earn money on Saturday (the job thing). Hope you all have a great weekend. Never been to Claytor Lake, but if it is on a par with Douthat, I'm sure it is nice !!!


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

We had such a great time. My children were talking about it into the wee hours Sunday night. They played flashlight tag, sat by the fire, threw football, fished, carved pumpkins and made friendships that hopefully will last a lifetime. Wingnut we missed you and hope you are feeling better. We are definitely looking forward to planning something in the Spring and hopefully more can join us.























Have a great winter and see you in the Spring!

Roanoke Campers

PS. I have pictures, but have not figured out how to post them yet.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

We had a good time as well. Saturday was picture perfect with clear blue skies and warm temperatures. The kids blended together well and had a great time. I am glad that we got the opportunity to get together and share our love of OB's and camping. We we definitely have a SW Virginia mini-Rally again.


----------

